# (TX) AFC YELLOW/FOX RED at STUD



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Amateur Field Champion Van Gogh IV, “Nick” is available at stud to bitches of quality! Most breedings are done with frozen semen. It can be shipped to qualified veterinarians around the country. Natural breeding can be accomplished in Rockport, Texas. Nick’s OFA was Good, and he has passed his Cerf exam. Nick’s puppies to date have been very promising. A young dog sired by Nick has just recently placed 2nd in an Open on the East coast. Litters from Nick have averaged around 8 puppies using artificial insemination. 

Semen is currently stored at Brittmore Animal Hospital in Houston, Tx and also in Abilene, KS at Symbioum Vet Clinic. Current stud fee is $750 or pick of the litter (my choice) plus expenses (shipping, AI etc.). Check out our web site for more information www.foxredlabstud.com. Contact: Pat Kenny 361-563-1395 or e-mail [email protected]


----------

